# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Анна Каренина и русские стихи

## zolotojrebenok

I was thinking about buying Constance Garnett's translation of Анна Каренина yesterday, but wanted some more information on it beforehand. So, I figured who better to ask than the good people of this board. Is this a fairly close translation that's true to the original work in it's meaning? 
Secondly, I was wondering if someone could name off some good poets I might like. I've read alot of Анна Ахматова/Горенко, and she's beyond any words I think of. I'm sure if I spoke Russian fluently, she'd be even greater to me. Anyways,.. 
Спасибо за помощь. ^_^

----------

